# HP 625....Win 7 neu installieren....Treiber?



## Brubbel (17. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab ein gebrauchtes Notebook bekommen......genauer gesagt, ein HP 625. Da würde ich jetzt gerne Windows 7 neu aufspielen. Allerdings ohne diese gesamte HP-Software und Testsoftware. Allerdings ist es ja bei einem Notebook meist so, dass es beim neuinstallieren die Recovery nimmt, und ich so wieder den ganzen Mist mitinstalliere.

Wie kann ich das umgehen?

Und welche Treiber benötige ich? ......hab schon bei HP geschaut. Aber da wird ja eine Flut von Treibern vorgeschlagen. Könnt mal jemand schauen, und mir sagen, welche Treiber ich benötige, und welche nicht?

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind......wie sieht es mit aufrüsten bei einem (diesem) Laptop aus? Kenne mich diesbezüglich noch gar nicht aus. Bisher nur an PC´s geschraubt 

gruß
Brubbel


----------



## K3n$! (17. September 2011)

1. Welches Betriebssystem möchtest du installieren und in welcher Version ? Bsp.: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit
2. Wie sind deine Eckdaten vom Notebook ? Das einzig sinnvolle beim Aufrüsten ist der RAM und die Festplatte. Der Rest wird entweder zu teuer oder ist gar nicht erst austauschbar.


----------



## Brubbel (17. September 2011)

zu 1.: Win 7 Home Premium 64bit

zu 2.: HP 625 : AMD Athlon II P320 Dual-Core 2.10GHz : 4,00GB (3,75GB verwendbar)  : ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250 ......oder falls es einfacher ist die Produktnummer: WT143EA#ABD

Den RAM hat der Vorgänger schon von 2GB auf 4GB aufgerüstet. Aber was soll das mit dem "3,75GB verwendbar"?
Und Festplatte....ich hätte gerade eine 64GB SSD herum liegen, die ich nach der Aufrüstung meines Rechners noch übrig hab. Könnt ich die auch einbauen, statt einer normalen HDD?


----------



## deckard-cain (17. September 2011)

"nur 3,75GB verwendbar" kommt vom aktuellen Betriebssystem, das wird noch 32Bit sein und kann deswegen nicht mehr adressieren.
Mit dem 64Bit wirst Du den kompletten Speicher nutzen können.

Der Einbau der SSD sollte ohne Probleme gehen, aber Einbauhöhe beachten ...

Bzgl. Treiber kannst Du direkt bei HP schauen, aber eigentlich sollte Windows 7 alles Nötige mitbringen. Windows liefert aber auch über Windows Update selbst Treiber mit und Du kannst sie von dort installieren. Falls nicht, wie gesagt direkt bei HP unter Angabe der Modellnummer Deines Notebooks.


----------



## Brubbel (17. September 2011)

also ich ging davon aus, dass WIN 7 64bit drauf ist. Hatte mir der Vorbesitzer gesagt....hab aber nicht mehr nachgeschaut.  Eine Betriebssystem-CD war nicht dabei. Ich wollte meine mit 64bit nehmen, mit dem Key unten am Laptop. Allerdings steht da nur darauf "Win 7 Home Premium OA" und nichts von 32bit oder 64bit 

Wie gesagt....ich hab schon auf der Seite von HP geschaut. Aber dort gibt es eine Flut von Treiber und Software. Normalerweise hat man ja eine CD mit den Treibern. Aber hier leider nicht. Und tu mich da gerade etwas schwer, die benötigten Treiber heraus zu picken. Will es mir nicht einfach machen....aber falls sich jemand von euch da besser auskennt, könnt ich den Laptop schon für morgen (Ausflug) fertig machen.

SSD....das ist schonmal gut. Dann kommt meine OCZ Vertex 2 rein


----------



## mattinator (17. September 2011)

Hier findest Du alles: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/DriverDownload.jsp?prodNameId=4173278⟨=de&cc=de&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=4173277&taskId=135. Für viele Geräte kann man auch eine Wiederherstellungs-DVD bei HP bestellen.


----------



## K3n$! (17. September 2011)

Also, das kommt nicht davon, dass du nur ein 32Bit OS hast. Seit Vista werden nämlich die vollen 4GB RAM angezeigt. 
Die restlichen 256MB sind für die Grafikkarte reserviert, da diese keinen eigenen Speicher mitbringt. 

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass du keine DVD für Windows 7 hast, empfehle ich dir, das originale Image von Chip.de zu laden: 

Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online

Das brennst du entweder auf DVD oder packst es mit diesem Programm auf einen Stick: 

Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online

Die Treiber nimmst du von der Seite hier: 

HP-625-Treiber-Windows-7-Home-Premium-64Bit


Die SSD dürftest du im Normalfall auch ohne Probleme nutzen können.


----------



## Brubbel (17. September 2011)

auf der Seite war ich ja schon! Und eine Wiederherstellung möchte ich ja NICHT! Weil ansonsten die ganze hp-Software und Testsoftware mitinstalliert wird.

Ich hab ja schon versucht, diese zu deinstallieren. Aber dann funktioniert Windows nicht mehr, da sich diese HP-Software anscheinend recht tief in das Sytem installiert hat. Nach Neuinstallation, hatte ich wieder das ganze Gedöhns mitinstalliert, da nicht auswählbar 

Kann ich Win7 64-bit installieren, wenn der Key eventuell nur für 32-bit vorgesehen ist?

Und abgesehen von der SSD, kann ich sonst noch etwas an der Hardware aufrüsten? ......Was mir kurz nach dem Kauf auffiel....der Lüfter ist recht laut, und die Wärme die an der Seite heraus kommt, ist enorm. Gibt es da bessere Lüfter, oder andere Möglichkeiten der Kühlung?

edit:
@K3n$!: hab nee Win 7 DVD! Bezüglich den Treibern....kannst du mal schauen, und mir sagen welche genauen Treiber. Besonders Netzwerktreiber gibt es da ja mehrere


----------



## mattinator (17. September 2011)

Brubbel schrieb:


> Kann ich Win7 64-bit installieren, wenn der Key eventuell nur für 32-bit vorgesehen ist?


 
Der Key ist nicht an die Platform (32 / 64 Bit) gebunden, kannst also auch die 64 Bit Version installieren.



Brubbel schrieb:


> Bezüglich den Treibern....kannst du mal schauen, und  mir sagen welche genauen Treiber. Besonders Netzwerktreiber gibt es da  ja mehrere


 
Pack die Treiber erstmal komplett auf 'ne DVD, dann kannst Du nach der Windows 7 Installation (z.B. im Windows Geräte-Manager oder mit anderen Tools wie Everest) nachsehen, welche Hardware wirklich verbaut ist und die richtigen Treiber von der DVD nachinstallieren.


----------



## Brubbel (17. September 2011)

SSD ist eingebaut, Win 7 64-bit installiert,....ebenso die Treiber  ......jetzt noch die Windows Updates und das System ist wieder frisch und jungfräulich 

wie ist es mit der Hardware......kann man da noch was aufrüsten? Wie ist es mit nem besseren Lüfter? Der derzeitige ist recht laut.


----------



## mattinator (18. September 2011)

Brubbel schrieb:


> wie ist es mit der Hardware......kann man da noch was aufrüsten? Wie ist es mit nem besseren Lüfter? Der derzeitige ist recht laut.


 
Beim Notebook wird die Lautstärke außer dem Lüfter selbst auch stark von der gesamten Konstruktion des Luftkanals beeinflusst, da wird man mit dem Lüfter selbst nicht viel ändern können. Oft sind es auch Radiallüfter, für die es mit der entsprechenden Einbau-Geometrie nicht so viele oder gar keine Altrenativen im Handel gibt. Wenn Du das Notebook ohne Probleme öffnen kannst, um an den / die Lüfter heranzukommen, kannst Du ja mal die Parameter posten (Bauart, Durchmesser, Drehzahl, Anschlussart etc.). Dann könnte man evtl. nach Ersatz suchen.


----------

